

Almost 2M for this janky house in Palo Alto - donsupreme
https://www.redfin.com/CA/Palo-Alto/2120-Princeton-St-94306/home/602902

======
jmathai
Most people think this janky house is for sale at $2M.

What's for sale here is a plot of land that's highly sought after, a school
district with good ratings and the ability to live amongst wealthy peers.

~~~
jgeorge
So what you're saying is that instead of selling a janky house for $2M, what's
really being sold here is a plot of land for $2M, with a fire-damaged house on
it that you will have to pay even more money to renovate or raze and rebuild?

Must be one heck of a school district. :)

~~~
jmathai
Basically.

